# I want to buy a 4 wheeler!!



## [><]AnimalCrazy[><] (Feb 10, 2009)

I am looking for a 4-wheeler.. I dont want to speng alot and I want a good one that runs... I might have something to trade for one... if you have one or know anyone that has one let me know... Thanks


----------



## Jake43 (Feb 10, 2009)

*kawasaki*

i got a bayou 400 kawasaki 4x4 for $1800.


----------



## Glassworks1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a 2002 Yamaha Big Bear 400. I bought it new and have taken great care of it. I can send pics if you are interested. $2500 478-808-8371


----------



## jollyjoe (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a 1986 Suzuki in excellent condition with less than 1,600 miles. I bought it last summer from the original owner who was a senior citizen. He had kept it in his garage for 22 years. I live in town [Ozark, Alabama] and have no place to ride it. The price is $1,500. If you are interested I can e-mail you some pictures.


----------



## Gruntman 1 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a 2005 Honda Rancher 350 2WD with winch for $3500.


----------



## ozzy9292 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ive got a 2000 Honda Rancher ES. Green. 2x4. Just had a Honda Dealer tune up done about 30 hours ago. Everything changed, flushed, and fixed. Asking $2200.


----------



## copenhagen cowboy (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a 2003 polaris 700 sportsman pm if interested


----------



## claydowns1 (Feb 18, 2009)

*atv*

98 yamaha bear tracker 250 runs great $1100.00


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 23, 2009)

Try Swap and Sell. http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=51


----------

